# Meet Duke and Jack



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am new here but very excited. This seems like an awesome board. We adopted 2 kittens about 3 weeks ago. They are from the same litter, brothers, and they are 13 weeks old. Both are very active (as kittens should be ) but also very cuddly. If you just look at them they will purr. Duke is buff and white, shorter and plumper than his brother (only 2 ounces heavier). 







Jack is mostly white with a buff tail and beautiful blue eyes. He is part siamese and quite talkative already <3. 





They like each other most of the time but snuggles can quickly turn into a wrestling match.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so adorable! Congratulations on your new kitties.


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Very pretty kitties!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh, such beautiful babies!! Congrats!
It will be fun to watch them grow!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

They're adorable!  Feel free to post more photos of them (_hint, hint_).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah Ha!! There you are! Our new helper with the "Number Beast" thread!! 
Absolutely Adorable Kittens!!
Definitely be looking for some updates on these little guys as they grow!!
Welcome!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What absolutely amazingly cute kittens (Two kittens....just to prove that I CAN count). They look so sweet and innocent napping....


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh congrats on your super cute arrivals


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

They are adorable! You are going to have a lot of fun with them!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeeeee!! Some pics that I didn't see yesterday, and each one cuter than the last.  I didn't notice at first how similar their faces were! The two of them curled up on the bathroom counter...melt! The pics of each of them where they're sitting up are too adorable for words.


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

smiling Duke


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG I'm dying!!! These pics are so sweet - I absolutely LOVE that second one!!!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't take all the cute!!  These are some seriously gorgeous babies, wow. You are one lucky kitty owner! I am such a sucker for any shade of orange cats.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Duke looks so relaxed and content with a smile on his face (first pic) - how cute!! but then all of them are soooo cute!


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a bit of a kitten picture taking addiction  I got a few really good ones yesterday and today:


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Good looking guys!! - gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Love the snuggled sleeping pic!! So sweet


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Ohhhhhhh! So precious!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeee! That pic of them sleeping tummy to tummy with their paws over each other is just so adorable!

No one here minds your addiction to taking photos of your kitties! (as long as you post at least some of them... )


----------

